# Sick because of catnip



## Prissy (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi all, I am very worried about my 8 year old cat. About 24 hrs ago I fed her a table spoon of catnip for her first time, she liked eating it and rubbing her face with it, but after 5-10 mins she started just sitting on the floor for a while, I think this is when she started getting sick or ill. She became very quite, not eating her favorite food, looks very sleepy, no energy at all. What should I do?? I will make appointment with the Vet tomorrow morning if shes not getting any better, but I am still worried...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've never *ever* fed catnip to my girls. I sprinkle it on their scratcher or toys. 

I did a quick search on the interwebz (I know, not the best source) and several sites said cats can't overdose on it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow eats it pretty frequently and has never gotten sick... I'd watch closely for a few days and see if she gets better.

@Marie, love the new siggy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee and Cleo LOVE catnip. Cali doesn't really care about it.

@MowMow - thanks, CF won't let me upload a decent size, though.


----------



## Prissy (Oct 28, 2011)

marie73 said:


> I've never *ever* fed catnip to my girls. I sprinkle it on their scratcher or toys.
> 
> I did a quick search on the interwebz (I know, not the best source) and several sites said cats can't overdose on it.


Ya I searched a lot too... 9 out of 10 says no... But apperantly this is happening.. Nice pic btw lol


MowMow said:


> MowMow eats it pretty frequently and has never gotten sick... I'd watch closely for a few days and see if she gets better.
> 
> @Marie, love the new siggy.


I wish my cats like yours lol


marie73 said:


> Charlee and Cleo LOVE catnip. Cali doesn't really care about it.
> 
> @MowMow - thanks, CF won't let me upload a decent size, though.


I won't feed her catnip again >_< BTW... she just got up and came to the living very slowly...


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

She's the kitty version of stoned. It'll pass and she'll be okay.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Our office cat Riley got really stoned on catnip and really hungover and grouchy the next day.
Lisa the office manager didn't like his habit as he spent most of the day in her office and he would swat at her.


----------



## Prissy (Oct 28, 2011)

The Divine Miss M said:


> She's the kitty version of stoned. It'll pass and she'll be okay.


But it's unusual to get stoned for 2 n 1/2 days...


cooncatbob said:


> Our office cat Riley got really stoned on catnip and really hungover and grouchy the next day.
> Lisa the office manager didn't like his habit as he spent most of the day in her office and he would swat at her.


Could be the hang over... Let's see how shes acting today..


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd say if she's still off after today either there was something wrong with the catnip (some other additive that shouldn't have been ingested) or she's actually ill and it was a coincidence.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea, there is no way plain catnip would do that. I would take her to the vet.


----------



## Tippy (Jan 10, 2011)

How is your kitty? My cat has a catnip stuffed toy and goes berzerk on it, looks really crazy for a while then goes for a long snooze. I never knew that cats could get sick on catnip, but maybe for some cats it may not be a good idea. Let us know how your baby is doing.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Mine (especially Pumpkin) will eat about a tablespoon of the fresh catnip (about ten leaves) that I grow for them in the summer with no adverse reactions. Fresh catnip is much stronger to them than the dried stuff too. My cats will be very frantic and hyper for about 15 minutes and then crash just like Tippy mentioned. Chances are your cat is either very sensitive to catnip (it varies from cat to cat how much they need for a "high"), your cat was already feeling off, or there's a possibility something was mixed in with the catnip.


----------



## Prissy (Oct 28, 2011)

>_<;; I just want to report back that she was finally feeling better after 2 days... started eating more, and acting normal. Then she's had her Cherry eye for an hr or 2... Hoping the Cherry eye won't come back.


----------

